# نظام منع إقفال العجلات أثناء الفرملة( Abs )



## محمد حسن نصر (5 أغسطس 2007)

* نظام منع إقفال العجلات أثناء الفرملة( ABS )*
*تختصر ABS الكلمات اللاتينية الثلاث Antilock Brake Sysem وتعني نظم المكابح للانغلاق والانزلاق ويقصد بها في المركبة يمنع العجلات من الانزلاق في حال استخدام السائق المكابح . أي وضع قدمه على دواسة الفرملة . والكفاءة تقوم على أساس أن هذا النظام يجعل العجلات في دوران مستمر مع قفل مؤقت على نمط مكرر ( قفل فتح قفل فتح ) إذ إن هذا التواتر المنتظم لقفل وفتح العجل عند استخدام الفرامل يقلل من فقدان السائق السيطرة على المركبة عند الضغط على الفرامل بقوة .

ميزات هذا النظام هي كالآتي :
يجعل المركبة تسير في خط مستقيم وبالتالي تكون في اتجاه واحد .
يجعل السائق أكثر سيطرة على المركبة من خلال المقود ، فلو تطلب الظرف تغيير اتجاه المركبة فإن السائق يستطيع ذلك عبر المقود . و بالتالي يكون تأثير الانزلاق هامشي في فقدان السيطرة على المركبة .
في بعض الحالات أثبت هذا النظام قدرته على تقليل مسافة التوقف خصوصاً على الطرق المبللة بسبب الأمطار ونحوها .

ماذا عليك أن تفعل :-
إذا كانت سيارتك مجهزة بنظام أي بي إس ( ABS ) واضطرك ظرفاً طارئاً للتوقف المفاجئ عليك الضغط بقوة على دواسة الفرامل حتى وإن حاولت هذه الدواسة الدفع بقدمك في الاتجاه المعاكس لضغطك عليها استمر في الضغط بقدمك حتى تقف المركبة أو تتجاوز الظرف الطارئ وتذكر أن هذا النظام يسمح لك بالالتفاف أو الانعطاف أثناء الكبح وذلك عبر المقود ، ذلك أن ميزته الرئيسة أن السائق يستطيع المناورة أثناء الكبح ، بينما لو كانت الفرامل من دون هذا النظام فإن الكبح يعني إقفالها مما يسبب انزلاق حلزوني للسيارة خصوصاً عندما يستخدم السائق المقود فإن ذلك سيقوده إلى فقدان السيطرة تماماً على سيارته وهذا لا يحدث في السيارات المجهزة بنظام ( ABS ) .

كيف أعرف أن سيارتي لها نظام ABS ؟ 
غالباً معظم الموديلات في التسعينات مجهزة بهذا النظام ، ولكن يمكن التأكد من أن مركبتك مجهزة به كما يلي . قراءتك لدليل المركبة (Owners Manual) . 
تأكد من مؤشر ( لمبة ) ABS عند تشغيلك لمركبة .

هل كل المركبات لها نفس النظام ؟
بعض المركبات خصوصاً الصهاريج والصالون يكون بنظام ABs فيها لقفل العجلات الخلفية فقط موجود لمنع المركبات من الالتفاف حول نفسها أثناء الكبح ، والبعض الآخر يغلق نظام ABS فيها جميع عجلات المركبة . بالطبع هناك أغراض من قفل بعض العجلات الأمامية رغم محافظته على استقرار المركبة في اتجاهها إلا أنه يفقد السائق ميزة استخدام المقود وتغيير اتجاه المركبة إذا ما أراد ذلك . وغالباً ما يغلق هذا النظام عجلات المركبة الصغيرة الأربعة .
*
_uacct = "UA-231925-2";_udn="jeeran.com";urchinTracker();


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (5 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووورر يا خى


----------



## do3a2rose (6 أغسطس 2007)

زى ما اتعودنا اسلوب مبسط 

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبوفراس (6 أغسطس 2007)

شرح رائع ومبسط ...جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elbary (6 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## medo66800 (7 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع ممتاز ومبسط


----------



## محمد وليد مناصره (7 أغسطس 2007)

اشكررررررررررررررررررررك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ محمد حسن نصر .

تحية طيبة .

شكرا جزيلا لعطاءك الدائم حول كل ما يتعلق بهندسة السيارات وشرحك الوافي لتبسيط الأمور وجعلها

اكثر استقبال وفهم . لكن هناك سؤال في بالي .

لماذا لايستخدم هذا النظام في سيارات الحمل الكبيرة ؟

واشكرك ثانيتا مقدما .

البغدادي .


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (7 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
الاخ شكرى محمد نورى
اولا اشكرك على الاهتمام واحب ان اوضح ان المواضيع ليست من كتابتي وانما هي منقولة 
وان شاء الله ساحاول جاهدا على تزويدكم بكل ما املك من مواضيع هندسية تفيدكم

اما بالنسبة لسؤالك فالاجابة هي انه :
في معظم السيارات يعمل النظام على جميع العجلات, ولكن في الشاحنات والسيارات الكبيرة فأنه غالباً ما يعمل النظام على العجلات الخلفية فقط. ​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أغسطس 2007)

اشكرك على استجابتك السريعة انا احب ان اناقش واحاور لكي يلم القارئ او المتطلع بجميع التفاصيل.

تحياتي وتمنياتي وتقديري .

البغدادي


----------



## medo66800 (11 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ محمد حسن اشكرك على كل مواضيعك الممتازة 
ومستنيين منك اكتر


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (24 سبتمبر 2007)

اسباب قلة كفاءة الفرامل
الاسباب التى تؤدي لقلة كفاءة واداء الفرامل 
عدم عمل الصيانة الدورية للمنظومة ككل كل 6 شهور او اكثر حسب استعمال السيارة . 
عدم اعتماد القطع الاصلية عند صيانة الفرامل بغاية ان القطع الغير اصلية ثمنها زهييد ولكن هذا الثمن مقابل حياتك وحياة من تحب اهمال الفرامل عند حدوث عطل فيها . 
العنف في استعمال الفرامل و تكرار استعمالها دون سبب . 
تحميل السيارة زيادة على طاقتها توثر على اداء الفرامل عند استعمالها . 
الخوض في برك المياه والفرامل ساخنة . 
عدم استعمال الفرامل استعمال صحيح يؤثر على كفائتها وادائها . 
عدم استخدام القطع الاصلية او القطع ذات الجودة العالية حيث توجد شركات توفر قطع بنفس جودة الاصلي حسب نوع الشركة 
الدخول بالسيارةفي المياه بشكل غير حذر مما يسبب تلف دسكات الفرامل التي نسميها الفحمات او القماشات 
عدم الاهتمام بنظام الفراملabs وعدم عمل الصيانة الدورية له وهو نظام عدم الانزلاق والذي يحافظ على توازن السياره في حالة الامطار 
عدم الاهتمام بحساسات الفرامل وهي التي تخبر المستخدم عن حالة الفرامل الدسكات حيث اغلب الناس تستهون بهذا الامر 
خرط الهوبات بشكل غير منتظم مما يسبب رجه مع دعسة الفرامل


----------



## islam2a (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك على المعلومات


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (24 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## محمد حسن نصر (1 ديسمبر 2007)




----------



## احمد مؤنس (8 ديسمبر 2007)

.جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sokopono (8 ديسمبر 2007)

abs مابيشتغلش الا اذا الكمبيوتر لقي قيه قرامل ولقي ان سرعه عجله من العجلات اسرع من التانيه فهنا يبدا يقتخ ويقفل زي مالبشمهندس قال لغايه اما السرعه ترجع وتتساوي مع باقي العجلات وفي السيارات بجميع انواعها نقل وغيره النظام بيشتغل بنفس الطريقه


----------



## tariqsamer (10 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور على جهودك


----------



## عمر محمد3 (10 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير على افادتك ومشاراكاتك الجيده

وننتظر المزيد عن كل ما هو مفيد وجديد


----------



## ahmednehad (8 يناير 2012)

عندى مشكله فى سيارة او كتافيا هل من مساعد
طرمبة الديزيل لايصل لها كهرباء 
هل من حل 
افيدنى افادكم الله


----------



## saad_srs (9 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## البراء عبد المنعم (26 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------

